# My LDV



## Huggyhawes (Sep 21, 2012)

My LDV Camper


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome  I like your van   Good job


----------



## ellisboy (Sep 21, 2012)

:welcome: Nice van! :banana:


----------



## Jojo (Sep 21, 2012)

Particularly impressed with stove - do you manage to get insurance OK?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks extremely cosy


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Sep 22, 2012)

hamsha said:


> Particularly impressed with stove - do you manage to get insurance OK?



Ya can't fool me, that's not a real wood/coal fire.  Where's the chimney?  Great job though. Looks really warm and cosy.  Did you do the work yourself?

Welcome and enjoy the site.

Daiboy


----------



## n brown (Sep 22, 2012)

if that burners for real no wonder you're all sat outside !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 22, 2012)

I reckon it's gas. Looks really good though.


----------



## n brown (Sep 22, 2012)

i've made burners from camping gaz bottles that were plenty to heat a van that size,that ones a monster!if you look closely,the shape of the flame is exactly the same in each photo,its a photograph stuck inside the glass,but looks cosy


----------



## Bayleaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Did wonder about the stove myself but it certainly looks cosy and very homely inside - Great job.


----------



## Huggyhawes (Sep 22, 2012)

Daiboy said:


> Ya can't fool me, that's not a real wood/coal fire.  Where's the chimney?  Great job though. Looks really warm and cosy.  Did you do the work yourself?
> 
> Welcome and enjoy the site.
> 
> Daiboy


Yip I did do it myself, would like to do another one as I have had this one for some time now. The inside is good but the body needs some work on it.


----------



## Huggyhawes (Sep 22, 2012)

The fire is an electric  240v so needs a hook up .


----------



## gaz2676 (Sep 22, 2012)

that van is a sweet good job mate... like some of the touches well cool .....nice to see other peepses vans you get some good ideas


----------



## Huggyhawes (Sep 22, 2012)

hamsha said:


> Particularly impressed with stove - do you manage to get insurance OK?




No bother


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 23, 2012)

Huggyhawes said:


> The fire is an electric  240v so needs a hook up .



Do you have back up heat when you're away from a mains supply, or do you use a gennie?


----------



## Huggyhawes (Sep 24, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Do you have back up heat when you're away from a mains supply, or do you use a gennie?




I just use the miss. 

The van is insulated, just takes more sleeping bags, and is never that cold.


----------



## herbenny (Sep 24, 2012)

Love this van ...:wave:


----------

